
Give Them the Button - wheresvic1
http://www.michaelnygard.com/blog/2015/10/give-them-the-button/
======
diminoten
I'm a big fan of having automation enforce as many rules as possible, but
mostly because the cost for a person to enforce a rule (overly simple example
being tabs vs. spaces) from a relationship standpoint can be absurdly high.

I'm tired of wanting to be a stickler but having my coworkers hate me for it.
Getting the machine to stand in to take the brunt of the push-back is
fantastic.

I'm fairly skeptical of how one could automate the more complex points of
expertise, however. What would a DRY enforcement mechanism look like? "Found
copy/pasted code, please refactor" comment in PRs?

